

Haptic GPS Bicycle Handlebars - basheertome
http://basheertome.com/instinct/

======
pedalpete
Great idea, but it seems to be severely over engineered. Simply vibrating the
left or right side of the handlebar should be enough.

The two things I really don't like about this are

1) creating friction at the steerer. As a cyclist, we're steering around
obstacles and want to have instant reaction. Adjusting the expected force
necessary to turn the wheel can be dangerous, or just inconvenient. Even if it
is just a small amount, we'll need to oversteer that small amount.

2) mechanically move a heavy piece of steel to the end of the handlebar.
Similar to my issue with friction, we're introducing an inconsistent feel, but
here you're also moving a weight. What happens when the mechanism breaks and
the weight falls to the outside of the handlebar. That 'natural' feel isn't so
natural anymore.

For a first generation at least, I'd like to see them do something simple,
then if they feel it needs these extra bells and whistles, then add them in.

